# Other Programming > AJAX >  AJAX toolkit

## maverick786us

I have installed AJAX as well as its toolkit. But none of its component gets displayed in the toolbar of VS2005 except Ajax Extensions. How can I get additional toolbars displayed??

Thanks in Advance

----------


## PeejAvery

If the toolbar exists...

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...b6(VS.80).aspx

----------

